

Ask HN: Who executed an idea you had years ago? - mrspeaker

Who has an old notebook filled with detailed scribblings about a "short-message sharing service", or a "location-based check-in site" that you sketched out then left to gather dust? Was your idea better in any way?
======
mathgladiator
I invented Algebra when I was in elementary school. I had lots of slow loops
trying to find values, then I realize I could "solve them".

I thought of Groupon.com, ether.com, and some of other stuff. Some of the
ideas are fairly common, and the key is finding the right attack vector. Once
you get integrated with a community or a business, you just see problems pop
up. Once you have a problem, then you have an idea on how to solve it. The
question is whether you can build it, ship it, market it, sell it.

